# What should my next gun be?



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a 40 cal handgun, 2 rifles (22 cal), and a 20 g shotgun. I am thinking my next gun should be a semiautomatic rifle that is higher powered for big game hunting or defense. What would you suggest, considering price, ammo availability, and safety features?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Big game is usually bolt action. If you want both you're probably looking at a small amount of options. Likely a .308 semi auto. The ones I can think of are m1a, ptr 91 style, and ar10 style. I don't know if they still make Remington 7400 or 7600 rifles or the newer browning bar style semi auto hunting rifles. Good luck.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Being in the desert, I think that you may be looking at two different types of rifle. One for defense and the other for larger game. Question: what is the largest critter around you? 30-06 will take down just about anything in the lower 48 and reach out a good distance. It will have some kick. What can you stand? A .270 or 270 wsm may kick less and take anything you are going to reasonably encounter I guess. Spend proportionately on a good scope to match the rifles capabilities. You can not hit what you can not see. Burris eliminators are pricy but automatically compensate for bullet drop over distance. Self defense is likely, an AR, sks or AK for closer in. Looking at the news and the SC shooting, getting a self defense rifle and ammo may be more of a priority. How is your stock of pistol magazines? Now would be a good time to make sure you have 6 to 12 of them. Same if you buy an AR, AK or an sks that takes AK mags. ARs have an edge on accuracy but will need more cleaning to remain functional especially around sand. AKs laugh at sand and still function. Just my opinion. Check previous thread about these rifles and calibers. Lots of info on this forum and many are more knowledgeable than I. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Up to deer think a mini 14 could meet the criteria just fine. Now if you got Rhinos in mind..how about .516 Nitro express?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I have a 40 cal handgun, 2 rifles (22 cal), and a 20 g shotgun. I am thinking my next gun should be a semiautomatic rifle that is higher powered for big game hunting or defense. What would you suggest, considering price, ammo availability, and safety features?


RNP, my good friend. I will answer your questions from last to first if you don't mind (that's my specialty)
Safety Features? YOU, my dear lady, are the number one safety feature of your firearm. You are in control of it and if your finger does not pull the trigger, you should be safe...unless you throw it at someone and you are way too smart to do that. So always remember;

RULE I: ALL GUNS ARE ALWAYS LOADED

RULE II: NEVER LET THE MUZZLE COVER ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO DESTROY

RULE III: KEEP YOUR FINGER OFF THE TRIGGER UNTIL YOUR SIGHTS ARE ON THE TARGET

RULE IV: BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET

For both big game and personal protection in a semi auto, why not an AR10 platform .308/7.62 rifle? I don't usually associate semi-auto's with big game hunting but it will get the job done. But since you stated a "semi-auto", then go for it. You can probably find a good one for less than $2000. S&W has their M&P10 suggested retail at $1600. Good luck,
M&P10 - Smith & Wesson


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I don't know how much experience you have with rifles or rifle ammo, but I am nuts about my M1A Scout. The .308 will handle critters as well as cretins. No matter what needs killin', it'll do it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll second the M1A Scout. I have a Ruger 762 and a S&W M&P 10 but the Scout is quickly becoming my go to gun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'll second the M1A Scout. I have a Ruger 762 and a S&W M&P 10 but the Scout is quickly becoming my go to gun.


I haven't even dirtied my SR762 because I can't stop shooting the M1A!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If you're going for a compromise gun, the M1A or AR-10 would be good choices. Both offer the firepower you're looking for, and can be customized to fit the purpose.
I use the term "compromise gun" for a reason.
Off the shelf, each one lacks in some areas that would improve your chances in either hunting or defense.
I'd suggest prioritizing your expectations of need, and then getting dedicated firearms for your intended purposes.
You will get much better results out of the box with a weapon designed for the task you are doing.
This is just my opinion, and I know many folks have configured and adjusted their weapons to perform these tasks well. It just takes a bit more effort and money.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a 12 gauge shotgun


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

or what eve semi auto you want I recommend an AK


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> I have a 40 cal handgun, 2 rifles (22 cal), and a 20 g shotgun. I am thinking my next gun should be a semiautomatic rifle that is higher powered for big game hunting or defense. What would you suggest, considering price, ammo availability, and safety features?


I used to be in this same boat. I am fairly new to firearms. But here's how I went about it. Everyone's mileage may vary.

12ga for home defense close range. 
30-06 bolt action for longer range and hunting
.22lr bolt for small game hunting (just picked up 2 more as backups. Both semi auto)
.357 magnum for close range self defense
9mm for close defense and ammo availability

Looking at either an 03a3 or garand when/if money permits.

May go SKS or ar platform.

The options are endless


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Is the long gun going to be for you or another?

Semi Autos do a lot of damage to soft point bullets (even some of the flexi tip bullets don't do very well in the loading process) when self loading. They are best used with open tip bullets or full metal jackets. So as someone else has already pointed out a bolt or lever gun may be better for game gathering.

Depending on your stature the .308 or .30-06 may be a little punishing. A .243 or .270 caliber gun may be a little less punishing on you but will still do the job on any game animal you are looking to eat. 

If you can get only one The LAR-308 (DPMS Brand version of the AR-10) can be had in a .243 caliber and others that are based upon the .308 case.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Browning BAR game rifle is a rifle available in .243 up to .338 mag. It's semi automatic but holds about 3 to 4 shots, no big mags. Lots of pretty options calibers and finishes. Just a suggestion.

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/family.asp?webflag_=002B


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If a 20 ga shotgun won't stop what your shooting at then a 12 ga won't either so that not an issue here. As for the rifle, if you can handle the recoil of a 20 ga you should be able to handle the recoil of a 30 06, 30 30 or .308, unless your going to empty magazines like ammo is not an issue then you might consider an AR /AK in .223 or 7.62X39 as the recoil on either is nothing compared to the 20 ga shotgun and either will take a deer size animal if you do your part with good accurate shooting and the ammo for either is not as expensive as the first three calibers mentioned. Both the AR and the AK are good for defense too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I will ask, just what do you want/anticipate the need it for?
What is your physical size?
How well do you handle the 20 GA?
Does it shoulder well, have a cut down stock?
How does the recoil from the 20 feel to you?
What make and model is the 20?
If I have the answers I could give a better recommendation.

Not one will ever do for all needs.

I have M1A's, FAL's, AR's, AK's, M1's and many others, each has its own place, I can select whichever I need.
You on the other hand for now will have to have a fit all rifle.
The above will help me suggest.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just watched the fuehrer start up the BS on gun control. I'm not going to tell you what to buy, just to get it quick while you can.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

dunno, but what EYE want next is a 10 ga pump. I want to see if I an alter it to take an 8 or 10 rd detachaable box mag.  If so, I foresee a lot of money in my very near future.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice! Springfield M1A Loaded Series!

View attachment 11659


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

As others have said, it's tough to beat a M1A/M14 as a do it all rifle. However, it's also been noted, and I happen to agree, that a .308/30.06 bolt action and an AR15 allows you to have two distinctive tools for two distinctive purposes.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

get one of my favorites ..........one without papers


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

A little more info:
Elk is the biggest game around here.
I can handle the 20 g fine, but a 12 g is too much, and actually using 4 shot with the 12 g left me with bruises. the 12 g is a Remington 870 youth model.

I guess I was thinking of something with longer range for both hunting and defense, especially after that video about keeping attackers away from your front door. But if one gun won't do it, then I guess I'd rather have something for defense rather than hunting.

The gun would have to be something that I could use, although my 6'3" 230# son would also use it. I am 5'6" and well built, however I am a grandma and I sure don't have the strength I used to have when I was younger. A heavy gun would be hard for me to handle.

Sounds like I should check out the M1A. My handgun is a Springfield and I really like it, especially how easy it is to clean as well as safety features. Yes, I realize I am the safety feature of any gun, but there is something about that little button that flips up when the chamber is loaded that I really like. I _always_ practice safe gun handling, no matter if loaded or unloaded, real gun or toy gun.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.springfield-armory.com/m1a-series/


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Keep in mind, if both you and your son are going to use it, does the gun fit you both well?
With an AR style, you have the option of a collapsible stock for adjusting length of pull.
I'm not familiar enough with the Springfield to know if something similar is available.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

A


RNprepper said:


> A little more info:
> Elk is the biggest game around here.
> I can handle the 20 g fine, but a 12 g is too much, and actually using 4 shot with the 12 g left me with bruises. the 12 g is a Remington 870 youth model.
> 
> ...


If I were closer I would let you fire mine, however the M1A is a heavy gun and not too maneuverable in the house. The scout version with a 16 inch barrel may be better suited you can get them with collapsible stocks. I think you will find that you are going to pay a lot more for the Springfield than you would for An AR10 type rifle and it will be heavier. They also have a steeper learning curve to shoot accurately than the AR type. If you have neighbors within a 100 yards you may not want a 308 for an inside the house gun though.

If you are looking at purely a defense gun I would suggest an AR15/M4 Carbine type with a 16 inch barrel and collapsible stock.

It is awful hard to find one gun to fit both of you and do the jobs you are asking within a reasonable budget.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I would say AK47 or AR15. Not just from a practical purpose, but because you don't have one right now and the prices probably will go up eventually, although I think we haven't hit rock bottom but we most be very close.

Or if you want to save money and keep it very simple, $200 Mosin Nagant.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know how much RNprepper has to spend... assuming one is being frugal I've seen good prices for a mosin-nagant or SKS.

Spend $300 put an updated stock and 20-round magazine on it and spend the rest on ammo. 

I don't live in the desert, and I don't own either the SKS or Mosin, it just makes sense to me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

After today's events I'd buy something if I was without.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Big game like Elk 308 would do. But still be a manageable weapon. few offered in Semi Auto if that is what you want. A SemiAuto 308 is not going to be low cost. Great Bolt action 308 can be had at a reasonable price.
I am sure I could kill an ELK with a 5.56 Ar but it would not be my first choice.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

What do you think of the Bushmaster? On sale this weekend for Father's Day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Believe a .270 would be about the lightest I would want to go for Elk. .308 or .30-06 should be wonderful. 7 mm mag on the more robust end of the scale.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bushmaster has a terrific reputation. I know several people who really like this particular area.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I mean no disrespect RN- but you wanted a M1A but a 12 gauge was too much? they are about the same but a different type the shotgun is a push the m1 is a slam on recoil one is just a little quicker. my mossy I only feel the recoil when I fire some double balls(2-65 cal balls) out of it then it kicks like a mule with hemorrhoids it just has a nice recoil pad I guess.
i'll let you in on a little secret get a 7mm-08 low recoil and still can take an elk at reasonable distance
for those that think not I took one with a bolt action 7.62x39 the .270 kicks like an 06 (at least I think so and I use both)
now a mosin 91-30 is a nice rifle but recoil is going to be there unless you have a real good gunsmith that can put a nice magpul after marked stock and a fish gill break on it that will run you about 300 + 150-250 for the rifle but you will be getting a gun that will outlast your offspring.
the bushmaster -for me no I had a problem with one of their engineers and refuse to buy one of their products because he laughed at my idea then made it they way I told him behind my back.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, M1A 

If you can find a late 1980s match Nelson build with USGI parts that would be the best. Used one of those and it was exceptional out to far as most can shoot and has perhaps the best open sights.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> A
> 
> If I were closer I would let you fire mine, however the M1A is a heavy gun and not too maneuverable in the house. The scout version with a 16 inch barrel may be better suited you can get them with collapsible stocks. I think you will find that you are going to pay a lot more for the Springfield than you would for An AR10 type rifle and it will be heavier. They also have a steeper learning curve to shoot accurately than the AR type. If you have neighbors within a 100 yards you may not want a 308 for an inside the house gun though.
> 
> ...


Most AR type guns have either nothing or crap for sights. The M1A match has sights that will work out to many hundred yards. I don't find the M1A heavy compared to M70 Win or M700 Rem, and an unending warranty from Springfield offsets any cheaper .308s IMHO. Recoil is very mild with the gas action 150-170gr loads used

Some knock the M1A for mounting a scope, but a Basset will come off and on and hold zero with a good optic, and if the scope gets fubared you have the best peep sight made.

The 20ga pump will handle whatever you need inside.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Most AR type guns have either nothing or crap for sights. The M1A match has sights that will work out to many hundred yards. I don't find the M1A heavy compared to M70 Win or M700 Rem, and an unending warranty from Springfield offsets any cheaper .308s IMHO. Recoil is very mild with the gas action 150-170gr loads used
> 
> Some knock the M1A for mounting a scope, but a Basset will come off and on and hold zero with a good optic, and if the scope gets fubared you have the best peep sight made.
> 
> The 20ga pump will handle whatever you need inside.


Pardon me for assuming but, I do not believe you are a 5' 3" Grandma? I took a lot of things into consideration before recommending a AR type rifle over the M1A: Presumed Shooters experience level, body structure, availability of experienced shooters to train the shooter, intended purpose and assumed budget. Again based upon the information available these are my recommendations.

I do not find them heavy compared to my bench rest guns either however my 5'3" wife does find them extremely heavy. Compared to any of my AR-15s even the bull barreled versions the M1A and my LRB M25 are heaver. The only AR I own that is even close in weight is my 24 inch Bull Barreld LAR-308.

A self defense gun she cannot wield or handle the recoil in is not going to do her any good. She also sounded like she was on a limited budget a M1A Match is probably not going to be something she wants to throw 3 grand at before buying ammo.

Most guys that shoot M1As have a lot of trigger time behind them before they are worth a damn with them out past 100 yards. A novice shooter (no offense intended RN) is going to have a steeper learing curve with the M1A than any iron sighted AR type.

She can pick up two good quality guns with sights,magazines and ammo, that will fit her better and be able to handle what she requires for the price of an M1A. 
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=489871305
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=489958368


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back to the semi auto part . Ruger SR7.62 as I said before any semiauto in a 308 is going to be pricey , just a fact of life. The m14 while a fine rifle is heavy and also pricey.
Sticking with a 308 has the advantage of also being a very common round. There are plenty of option for it from high end match grade to just stuff to burn up paper.
if you can't kill it wit a 308 it is just to far away for most shooter. The SR 7.62 was released by Ruger some time back , it is a fine semi auto 308.

Ruger® SR-762? Autoloading Rifle Models


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Back to the semi auto part . Ruger SR7.62 as I said before any semiauto in a 308 is going to be pricey , just a fact of life. The m14 while a fine rifle is heavy and also pricey.
> Sticking with a 308 has the advantage of also being a very common round. There are plenty of option for it from high end match grade to just stuff to burn up paper.
> if you can't kill it wit a 308 it is just to far away for most shooter. The SR 7.62 was released by Ruger some time back , it is a fine semi auto 308.
> 
> Ruger® SR-762? Autoloading Rifle Models


DPMS G2 are also a good choice in semi auto 308 series rifles, they are lighter weight than the LAR 308s DPMS GII // DESIGNED II DOMINATE MICRO.

Both brands are good weapons which should last a life time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> DPMS G2 are also a good choice in semi auto 308 series rifles, they are lighter weight than the LAR 308s DPMS GII // DESIGNED II DOMINATE MICRO.
> 
> Both brands are good weapons which should last a life time.


 Good Bolt action rifles are light, cost effective and last for a life time. real world hunting is not a life or death deal a semiauto is just not needed IMO for hunting.
While a bolt action can serve as a person defense weapon a semiauto takes the lead in that case. You never have it all in one weapon, there are always compromises .
Person just needs to figure out what compromises work best for them.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Pardon me for assuming but, I do not believe you are a 5' 3" Grandma? ]


I am 5'6" (used to be 5'8"0 and yes, I am a grandma, although a pretty spunky grandma.  (Son is 6'3" - that's probably the mixup.) I am taking everyone's comments into consideration and will try to shoot some different rifles to see how they feel to me. Keep coming with the comments and opinions. I want to hear them all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNPrepper,

Are you buying this gun for yourself or your son? Will Big Game Hunting be something you or your son will do regularly with this gun or is personal defense is your main use for this firearm?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> I am 5'6" (used to be 5'8"0 and yes, I am a grandma, although a pretty spunky grandma.  (Son is 6'3" - that's probably the mixup.) I am taking everyone's comments into consideration and will try to shoot some different rifles to see how they feel to me. Keep coming with the comments and opinions. I want to hear them all.


Realisticly there are quite a few questions you have to answer to find the best gun for you.

The easy ones are:

budget
experience
intended purpose
is someone available to assist you in learning your new weapon

the next questions that have to be answered take some leg work
fit
recoil sensitivity
practice time
weight (ounces lead to pounds and pounds lead to pain)
Can you shoot one before you buy it

Is someone close to you that you can try out a lot of different weapons with them on the range? I often take people out that are considering buying something and let them try different things to see if they really know what they want or they just thought they did.

I brought a young girl (22) out to the range who had never fired a pistol before. We started with a with a variety of 9mm handguns and ended up with my 1911 in 45 ACP. She ended up shooting my 45 all day and left me shooting the 9mms.

In my area when the ammo crisis hit the calibers that were never available were: 9mm, 45 ACP, .22LR, .223, and .308. every other caliber was on the shelf for a long time, then the .243, 7mm08, .22Mag, .17HMR and .40 started to not be available.

I would suggest that when you decide on what you want, you get a minimum of 1000 rounds with it. Or you can do what I have started to do. When I decided I wanted to try out the .17WSM I waited until I had accumulated 1500 rounds before I bought the rifle. My new rule is if I don't already have the caliber I wait until I have aquired at least 1500 rounds before buying the gun that goes to the ammo.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

there's really nothing that a bolt action doe that the autoloader does not do well enough and the auto just puts the bolt action to shame when it comes to speed of repeat shots. you can have an animal move as you fire, be gut hit and you'll need to put him down. you can need to defend yourself from dogs or men, or break up a coyote pack or stop a rabid animal. The bolt action is woefully lacking in such scenarios. The m1a is WAY too heavy for a petite female. She'll HATE lugging that thing around, and it costs 2-3x as much as the AR or sporting auto REmington.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

from the original post:


> I have a 40 cal handgun, 2 rifles (22 cal), and a 20 g shotgun. I am thinking my next gun should be a semiautomatic rifle that is higher powered for big game hunting or defense. What would you suggest, considering price, ammo availability, and safety features?


I had to look to remind myself what the original question was. If you want a dual purpose rifle for both big game and defense, I would suggest a semi-auto in a moderate caliber above 22 and below the 308. A 308 is going to have considerable recoil unless it is a very heavy gun (over 12 lbs.). A good caliber might be a 243 but finding it in a semi-auto might be hard and any semi auto is going to be expensive. You might consider getting two guns. The Ruger American in 243 for hunting and an AR in 223 for defense. It will be expensive but no more expensive than a single semi-auto in 308.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

the internet ads on forums will find you a good, used Remington sport auto in 243, for $500 or less. that's not expensive in today's economy, not even close. I paid $400 for a colt AR over 30 years ago, $1600 in today's money. A 308 auto is not bad about recoil, even in an 8 lb remington auto, if you fit it with a shotgun recoil pad and know how to hold it and use typical milsurp type ballsisticks, 150 grs at 2500 fps, 20" barrel. If all you will be hunting is deer or hogs, the 223 will serve just fine, for careful shots to 150 yds, which is all the 30-30 ever managed. Gotta, however, use the Nosler Partition 60 gr softpoint, to assure bullet integrity, expansion and adequate penetration.

I would not even consider owning a centefire gun for which I could not or would not reload my own ammo. I would not consider owning a handgun for which I would not set up to cast bullets. i own the corbin dies and core mould for convertiing .22lr brass into 223 jacketed practice bullets. I've used it only once, coz it's painfully slow, 5 hours to make 200 such bullets. I'd not have guns for which I cannot get .22lr conversion units nor sound suppressors, nor anything in non standard caliber, nor any "non-auto" type of action, nor any double stack autopistol, pistol caliber carbine, or DA autopistol. they just complicate my life to no gain. no shotguns or rifles are DA, you still have to manipulate THEIR safeties and use that SA trigger pull, so why be different about your pistol?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Ruger American has a suggested retail price of $450 from the factory. I have seen them on sale for under $300 at the stores. It has a deserved reputation for accuracy and dependability. I have also seen ARs for under $400. 
There is no need to get one rifle that does neither job well when you can get two rifles that each do their intended job excellently. The 243 is good on game up to and including Elk and will double as a sniper rifle should one be required. The AR is one of the best battle rifles for close rifle work. When they get too close for that then a shotgun or side arm goes to work.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> RNPrepper,
> 
> Are you buying this gun for yourself or your son? Will Big Game Hunting be something you or your son will do regularly with this gun or is personal defense is your main use for this firearm?


Myself. Defense. But our BOL is in the heart of elk country. Would be nice to have something that could take one down effectively if we ever had to.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

243, 257Roberts, 270, 308, 30-06 are all capable of taking an elk cleanly and humanely. My brother would include the 223 but he shoots only head and neck shots. He is very successful at it.
at ranges between 50 and 250 yards any of the above cartridges are good. The 257 Roberts is not popular around here so ammo might be hard to find so if you're not a reloader then I would not consider it.
I know that the AR10 versions come in 308 - the 243 is just a 308 necked down to 6mm so maybe there is a barrel for it?
The 270 is the second most popular hunting cartridge in the USA so ammo should be readily available but because it is nearly identical to the 30-06 I doubt you will find it in a semi-auto for the same price as the AR.
The 308 has been discussed and in a light weapon it will have a hard recoil for someone not used to shooting a long gun in medium bores. 
The 30-06 is the most popular hunting cartridge in the USA. There are many guns but the semi-auto is going to be heavy (for a hunting arm) and expensive. Even surplus M1 in semi-auto are expensive at twice the cost of a Ruger American.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Myself. Defense. But our BOL is in the heart of elk country. Would be nice to have something that could take one down effectively if we ever had to.


I would not recommend a 243 for elk. Primarily because most commercial loaded bullets are fairly light in construction. You can get tougher bullets for the 243 but they run on the expensive side. 
I agree get a bolt action rifle and an AR. I would recommend the Savage over the Ruger mainly because I own a few and every one has been a fine shooter straight out of the box.
Bolt gun I would recommend 308, 270, 3006. All 3 calibers are better suited to Elk with commercial loads than the 243 particularly if hunting in heavy cover. A light fast bullet sucks in moderate to heavy cover just ask a Vietnam Vet.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OK, so here is where I am leaning. I have read all your comments, looked up stuff online, went to a gun store to ask questions and handle some rifles, and have queried my rifle experienced relatives and friends. After talking to a prepper friend who also happens to be a policeman and a gun broker, I am now sure that what all of you are saying is true - better to have 2 different guns to meet 2 different needs. A bolt action 308 like the Ruger American or Savage are quite economical and would work for deer or elk. An AR15 .223 would work as a defensive weapon and my friend actually said we should have 2 or 3 for adequate protection for our family. He has all the guns we discussed, so we are going to go over next week to handle and discuss them. I also hope to go out and shoot an AR 15 with another friend to get a feel for it.

I thank you for all your input and advice. It has helped me learn a lot as I take the next step in firearm ownership. When and if I get a rifle, I will get private instruction at our local gun range. Ladies night discounts also include private instructor time! A great deal! Then practice, practice, practice.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Great news! I am glad that you got the help you needed. Now, go spend your money!


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

I believe in reloading it lowers the cost per round and allows you to shoot more often and stockpile ammo. And the cheapest to reload for are the 223 and the 308. And I have several guns in both of those calibers. If I were you I would buy a good bolt action rifle first. Very dependable and shoots more accurate. Ps do not buy the cheap ones. Do research and get one that is accurate and dependable. One of my favorites is a tikka t3 in 308 caliber. Very accurate and light enough to carry all day.
Hope you have fun and be safe.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I prefer to keep my firearm types to a minimum. Commonality of ammo and being 
able to pick up any firearm and know it well. I know and believe in the idea of the 
proper tool for a particular job, but you have to start somewhere.


----------

